# Volumetric Capture



## Foxbat (Jul 28, 2018)

Intel Opens Los Angeles Studio for Volumetric VR/AR Video Productions
It appears that this is about to be the next big thing in movie making so why am I not particularly excited?

A brief history of me. I think it was around 1990 when I first seriously entered the Home Cinema (niche). Well, it was regarded niche at the time as there was only an estimated 20 000 of us in the UK combining Laser Disc with Dolby Pro-Logic (Dolby Digital wasn't yet born). There was nobody around at the time to keep us from falling into the trap and that trap was in sound setup. I cranked the rears right up (I'd bought them so I was gonna use them). It's a mistake almost every novice at the time made. Sure the sounds of breaking glass and flying chairs filled the room but it was completely unbalanced. it was noise for noise's sake. Subtly didn't exist in my tiny proto-cinematic world. But why, you may ask am I even mentioning this?

Because I saw the visual equivalent of my own failings  arrive post-Matrix. Fast forward, sudden pause, 360 degree turnaround, blah, blah, blah. Everybody was doing it and it became boring. It's taken years for the 'kid in a sweet shop' syndrome to die down. Then we had 'found footage'. God! That bores me so rigid that I don't even want to speak about it.

And now this. There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that, if this takes off, every man and his dog will be doing it. The same techniques used over and over again. No subtlety. No real imagination and probably no plot to most of the films. Who needs plot when you can just wow the punters with technology like this?

So here's my advice. Watch the craze take off. Maybe watch the first movie of its kind and then wait for about ten years until all the hoo-haa dies down. Maybe then a director will come along and blend this new tech with a decent movie. 

The only question left with is _maybe I should have posted this in the movies section?_
Answer: _Nobody has actually made a movie yet - hence putting it here._

Signed
_  Disillusioned with tech_


----------

